# Ears up.....then down?



## tgolike

Hi. I have a german shepherd male, 11 weeks old, named Major. Shortly after we got him one ear went up, then eventually the other ear went up. Both ears were up for about a week, now one ear is down all the time and the other is down sometimes. Have I done something wrong, or is this usual? We have tried to be careful of his ears, but him and my lab mix get to playing (roughhousing) and so she may have been too rough on his ears and me not seen it. He looked so regal with both ears up, and I really miss it. Is this something I need to be worried about right now? Is it something I need to do something about? Or, is it normal?


----------



## shilorio

that happend with shilo i think its normal


----------



## sagelfn

there are tons of threads just like this one  
its normal for a puppies ears to go up then down then up and every which way. some are down until they go up months later, some go up and stay up, some do the ear dance. The ear dance is cute, take lots of pictures and enjoy your pup don't worry about his ears


----------



## mjbgsd

That is totally normal.  If the ears are up before teething, almost always the ears will be back up. If they aren't up by the time they are 6-7 months, then I would start taping. 

Giving bones is a good way to flex their muscles on top of the head that connects to the ears, that way the base of the ears get stronger.


----------



## tgolike

thank you. I will make sure that I get him a bone tomorrow.


----------



## sagelfn

a knuckle bone/beef soup bone would be a safer choice


----------



## mjbgsd

sagelfn said:


> a knuckle bone/beef soup bone would be a safer choice


That was what I was thinking, lol, thought I had written that down.


----------



## sagelfn

its late and I read "bone tomorrow" as marrow bone...

oh boy I need to go home and go to sleep


----------



## mjbgsd

LOL, who needs sleep?!


----------



## gsd_bella

I have a GSD male puppy exact same age as you and what you describe is similiar to what happened with my boy, ears up at 6 weeks, one down at 8 weeks when I got him, then they went up down alternatively, then both up, then back down and now have both been up for near 2 weeks. Just a couple of days ago the tip of one has flopped, it looks so cute! I wouldn't worry too much, you've done nothing wrong


----------



## manther21

Our new pup, Parker, does the ear dance, but doesnt like us to see....

Ears went up about 3 days after we got him (they said he was 3 months, but 1 month later, he still hasnt lost his canine teeth). Then 3 days later one went down. 2 days later the other. They have yet to go back up and its been 2 weeks.

We kennel him when we are not at home. If we wake him up from his nap when we get home 1 ear will be up then goes floppy as soon as we say hi to him.



















Hopes its ok I posted a couple pics


----------



## SpikeZombie

I was worried. xp mine is going on 9weeks and for his entire 8th week they were up.
What a relief, thought the crate killed them.


----------



## Jafar M

This is my 2 month GSD izit normal his ears like that at his age?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agher32

My gsd is now 11 weeks and his ears have done everything. At first they were down. Then all the way up. One up, one down. And now to both up. Who knows where they will go from now on





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karley

*Same here*

Karley is 11 weeks old. Both ears down as expected at 7 weeks both up by 9 weeks now 1 down. She plays with our 6 year old (Kandy) rolling around ruff housing and the 6 year old grabs her by the head with her mouth. Could she have damaged them? I stop it when I see it but it might be too late. I'm hopefull because when she can't see me and I call her both ears will go up for a second then back down. thank you

Sorry for the thread hi-jack.


----------



## zzena

I would not even worry at that age. My shepherd plays rough with my basset hound all the time. Here ears didnt even first come up til 13 weeks, then back down at 15 weeks, back up at 16 weeks ,one back down at 18 weeks and back up at 19 weeks. She is now almost 21 weeks and both ears are still up.


----------



## matthall

Mopar turns 6 months next week and both his ears have only been up for a couple weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## helli1968

My GSD ears were both up at 12 weeks and now the one has gone down, she is nearly 14 weeks.


----------

